# is there a way to decline lyft line like uberxpool?



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

lyft line is a joke. its like uber pool, makes the minimum fare wages even lower. at least with uber you can decline the request if you already have a PAX. is there anyway to do that with lyft? like accept the first pax but decline the line... had a line experience today where there was a bit of awkwardness between the guy sitting in the back and the guy (who was the 2nd pickup) sitting in the front passenger seat.


----------



## artxxtreme (Jan 15, 2015)

Just ignore Lyft lines completely, it is purple color request..ignore it.


----------



## CCW (Dec 25, 2015)

People should just wait and take bus.

If Lyft doesn't allow driver to opt-out for Lyft Line, I will not drive on Lyft platform.


----------



## artxxtreme (Jan 15, 2015)

You can continue driving for Lyft, just don't accept Lyft lines


----------



## UberSucks23 (Jan 29, 2016)

90% of the calls are lyft lines


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

UberSucks23 said:


> 90% of the calls are lyft lines


That might be the case in New York. I have yet to experience a Lift Line pickup here in the Chicago area...and hope I never do. Today, the Lyft app kept bugging me to take a "Lyft Line Update" training module. It was just 2 little pages updating us on how to pick up and drop Lyft Line passengers properly. I'll be staying close to this thread, hoping to find out how to opt-out of Lyft Line.


----------



## Djc (Jan 6, 2016)

At least lyft line the rate to driver is the same as regular lyft unlike uberPOOL. Min fare to drivers are still same as regular lyft as well. Only miss out on base fair amounts for each new passenger than if got separately as a new trip. I will do lines as they pay same rate as regular and normally 1 or 0 more matches in my city for a trip but I refuse to do uberPOOL lower rates are normally 2-3 pick ups even if 0 pick ups I can't justify the lower rate when I can just wait a few mins for lyft or UberX ping.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Today I picked up a passenger. The app asked me how many there were. I answered "1". Drove her 6.3 miles / 24 minutes. Total fare = $5.00. WTF? Is this what Lyft Line pays in the Chicago area? If so, and if we can't opt out of Lyft Line, I'm done. Just sent an e-mail to Lyft Driver Support. Wish me luck!
-Allen


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> Today I picked up a passenger. The app asked me how many there were. I answered "1". Drove her 6.3 miles / 24 minutes. Total fare = $5.00. WTF? Is this what Lyft Line pays in the Chicago area? If so, and if we can't opt out of Lyft Line, I'm done. Just sent an e-mail to Lyft Driver Support. Wish me luck!
> -Allen


OK.. I received a relatively quick and thorough response from Lyft Driver support. The underpayment of fare (and commission) had nothing to do with it being a potential Lyft Line rider. It was due to a rare combination of Network Outage and Passenger entering the wrong address. I'll locate an appropriate Fare-related thread and post the details of this incident there. Learned that Lyft fares are based on Passenger input, and not on actual GPS coordinates.


----------



## tiguan (Dec 26, 2015)

I just noticed that the app does tell you if it's a Line ride. Look at the upper left hand corner of the screen. It will say "LINE" just to the right of the logo. If it's normal, just the logo will be there.


----------

